# [Pays] Problème de pays pour les achats



## Kyuu (23 Septembre 2010)

Hello,

Comment faire pour contourner le fait que certain podcast ne sont pas téléchargeable dans certain pays. 

Par exemple: les épisodes en podcast de Nickelodeon se sont pas téléchargeable en suisse

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tuncurry (23 Septembre 2010)

Kyuu a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Comment faire pour contourner le fait que certain podcast ne sont pas téléchargeable dans certain pays.
> 
> ...




1 - Choisir un proxy du pays concerné ou souscrire à un VPN dans le même pays visé, 
2 - Changer de Store

et ça fonctionne....


----------

